# Btx



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Beavertail posted the first pic of the BTX an their web site...

www.beavertailskiffs.com


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that earlier. Man, why do boat companies always do this? Come out with something to tempt you. LOL. Resist Stuart, resist.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was looking at it tonight and I wonder where they would mount the side console, and where you would sit. The rod lockers would be handy if you need lockable storage and the walk around gunnels are nice, but I like my choice in the B2. No regrets.

I did notice that the web page now says hydraulic steering is std on the B2 and the price went up $1000.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

i was wondering why they would mount there polling platfrom so wide... the narrower it is to the center of the hull the more stable it is. 
Imagine staning with your feet together and trying to rock a boat side to side, then imagine standing with your feet far appart and now rocking side to side. the more narrow you stand the harder it is for you to tip. 
I was also wondering where the heck you would mounth the side consule and where you would sit. Im thinking this pic. they posted was of the tiller version.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I went back and looked at my notes from my conversation with Jim about BTX last week. I noted the side console would be a floor mounted unit like on the Oprey. Just off to the side due to the narrow cockpit.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I bet that platform is just for the tiller model to allow the tiller arm room to swing fully both ways. I'm interested to see more shots.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Jim said they would be testing it in LA this week. I we get some good shots from that.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Interested in a BTX? Watch the Chris Phillips Benefit thread for an upcoming announcement this week.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That sounds like it could be interesting.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

They posted pics and pricing this morning. Boat, trailer, and 25hp Honda for 13,900. That's a lot of boat for the money. Especially if it will really make 30+ with just 25hp.

With a 40 e-tec, it runs just over 15K.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Looks good. I guess they will be adding more options. Like trim tabs. Every self respecting skiff needs trim tabs in my estimation  At least they didn't totally mess over their existing customers with some radical price adjustment. Looks like about $1000 - $1300 less than a comparable B2, but we'll have to wait and see what all the BTx side console model includes. The B2 includes some pretty nice stuff as standard, trim tabs and hydraulic steering to name a couple. Put a 50 Yamaha two smoker on that tiller model and it will float real, real skinny.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim said trim tabs would be an option even though I didn't see them on the list. Running a quick calculation, it looks like you can option it up into the mid 20's pretty quickly.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Said they sold a bunchat the shows last week.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

was beavertail there at the h-town show? I didnt see em


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

munson said:


> was beavertail there at the h-town show? I didnt see em


I don't think they have ever attended any of the Texas shows. They have done several shows in Florida so far this year and maybe one in Louisiana. Looks like they would make an appearance at some Texas shows, but what do I know.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It sounds like they had a crew at the LA show and a crew at a FL show last week. I called Jim yesterday as he was supposed to be back, but they said he had test rides scheduled through Wednesday in LA. The good news is that my boat is in rigging right now so it should be on schedule.

I'm glad I cut my deal when I did. Otherwise it sounds like I would be waiting a while.

We definitely need to pressure them to get to a Texas show.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

"Test rides" So that's what Jim calls them huh.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

Just to clear the air, the reason you don't see us at boatshows in tx is because you have to be part of the marine dealers assoc. of that area. To be in the assoc. you have to be physically located in that region, ie houston, coastal bend, s.a. etc. We will be at the Texas International Boat Show in C.C. 4-24-4-27. We will have atleast 3 possible 4 skiffs on site. As for now I'm not sure exactly what we will have there but I guessing a tunnel, btx, & a center console. Jim will have a better idea in a couple of weeks of what boats will here there.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I know that's true of the Houston Boat show, but I thought the Holder show was open to manufacturers.

Anyway. I know a bunch of folks will be glad to see you in CC.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I talked to Capt. Jim today. Man, he is pumped about the BTx and said he wouldn't change a thing on it. Handles great, floats skinny, runs fine without tabs etc...... said it is his already his fave of the BT models.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuart said:


> I talked to Capt. Jim today. Man, he is pumped about the BTx and said he wouldn't change a thing on it. Handles great, floats skinny, runs fine without tabs etc...... said it is his already his fave of the BT models.


Jim called to tell me my boat was on the way and said the same thing. They are going straight into production with no needed mods and already have a good backlog.

Good for them.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm anyone ever seen a flats skiff that didnt need tabs? at least one that ran over 10 mph


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bleb said:


> Hmm anyone ever seen a flats skiff that didnt need tabs? at least one that ran over 10 mph


We'll see. One thing is for sure, boats have been around longer than trim tabs :wink: With no sponsons, if it can raise and lower the bow sufficiently with the motor then maybe it doesn't need them. Side to side balance can be controlled with weight distribution and torque from a small motor may not be enough to affect the boat. I bet if someone wants them, they'll put them on there.


----------

